# Rhinestone on Rayon?



## DesertDweller (Jan 23, 2015)

Newbie here! I haven't gotten my heat press yet, as I'm still doing my research on which one to buy.

I'd like to know if I can heat press rhinestone designs on rayon fabric? Will they stay on? Will the press scorch the fabric? If you've tried this, what was the outcome?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It will stick on any fabric except water proof fabrics. Such as rain coat or umbrella etc.
Rayon will be a piece of cake but careful on stretching fablics.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DesertDweller (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply! I want to decorate some rayon items, but wasn't sure if it was possible without scorching. So much to research, I had no idea there was so much to creating t shirts, and decorating other clothing items.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Becides water proof fabrics, I think it's also not suitable for leather.

And for leotards which stretching, thick rhinestone patterns may cause problem. Also avoid vinyl transfers on stretching fabrics.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought you couldn't do silk, satin and cashmere either. No?


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it comes down to the heat from the heat press affecting the fabric. As far as the rhinestone adhesive there isn't much it won't stick to.


----------

